# The Emperors chosen



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

973.M41

The last battle barge of the Scythes of Faith named "The Emperors Scythe" was traveling at full speed through the warp. The ships destination was the Ork infested planet Vacuna. They would arrive in a few hours, and the Space Marines on-board prayed and trained for the coming adventure.

Veteren sergeant Doelago Salvin entered the battle barges armory. No one was in there and that was just good in his opinion. He sat down on the floor and removed a few parts of his armor. He took a box of spare parts from his secret storage. He talked with his armor and his weapons as if they were humans. He added a few additional parts to his power sword and cleaned the boltpistol. Then he wrote a prayer on his armor, because his armor could not use words to pray to the God Emperor. He could hear sounds from the shooting range and prayers from the ships chapel. He finished customizing his weapons and hide the box back into his storage.


----------



## Dr. Boggle (Nov 16, 2009)

Doelago looked up to see Dr. Bogglen Jascren, the squads medic, standing at the door way. "Talking to your armour again Sarg?" Bogglen commented, "y'know it's never gonna talk back. But I s'pose it will keep ya heart in your chest, if not it's just a flesh wound I'd patch that up in a few minutes." Bogglen walked in casually taking a seat on top of Doelago's desk. 

"If you've come here to complain about our next assignment again, I wouldn't bother, we are doing this and thats that." Doelago spoke in a dominating tone.
"C'mon you know it's a suicide mission! Everyone in the whole damn squad does! I know you don't like this any more than I do so you should do something about it!" Bogglen growled with a deep tone.
"I suggest you go to your quaters and prepare for drop, it won't be long now." the squad leader replied, lifting his head slightly.

Bogglen walked briskly out of his squad Sergents chambers and strolled down to his own chambers.


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

Epistolary Librarian Irjahan Avellian of the Angels of Penitence sat alone in the Fortress monastery Librarium on Alruanis Prime. His mind filled with visions of a band of marines. One of them he recognised as himself and the other two were Raven Guard and Salamanders but the other he could not recognise, perhaps another Chapter he never heard of. He rose and walked to the window and looked across his homeworlds surface. Irjahan loved Alraunis, it's deceptively beautiful green is filled with beasts that normal men could never comprehend, the perfect trap he thought to himself. The Librarian walked slowly towards the statue at the Librariums heart, a statue of his mentor, Chief Librarian Exorvitus, one of the first to control the Alraune. His thoughts drifted back to his days as a Neophyte and his training to make his powers extend from from their types to beast control. He turned at the presence of another Marine. "Irjahan Avellian you have been assigned to the deathwatch".


----------



## Dr. Boggle (Nov 16, 2009)

Bogglen was walking through the quiet corridor when a HUGE man, wrapped in a brown robe walked past him. Bogglen turned and saw a flash of green. 

He then shouted, "You, what are you?!" The body turned towards him, he got see the glowering red eyes. Bogglen reached slowly for his holstered Bolt Pistol.
"You should know old friend." the being lowered his hood and revealed the broad face of Agnathio a fellow Salamander.
Bogglen sighed with relief as he placed his pistol back in its holster. "Good to see you, though, I thought you were an Ork, damn beasts. I guess this next mission is getting to me. Well I'm going to go and prepare for drop." The two Salamanders walked grimly away from each other.

When Bogglen got to his room he reached for a draw and pulled out a bottle of Sacra. "Long live the Emperor, and all of his damned legionairs." Bogglen looked at a book on his desk it's title was 'The Chemestry of Human Body' and the auther was Fabius Bile the infamous heretic marine. "Let's see what I can learn, it should be a good read." He walked to his door and locked it tight.


----------



## jimmyhoppityhop (Aug 10, 2009)

acrias walking down endless halls and passage-ways, he see's the open door into the armoury. cutha proceds to walk past the armoury door seeing what is happening and could sense the tense atmosphere would chew him alive if he aproached it. he continues to walk down the corrider finding the range. walking along the bleek racks he finds a bolter, pulling with his right hand, the hinges release with a low pitch sqeak. walking up to a cuebicle he starts to fire at a ork sized target, firing one shot at a time, 'surely if it was a real ork it would be dead' he thought to himself.


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

Irjahan sighed, "I am not ready for such an honour envoy, you can tell this to the Chapter Master..." the envoy laughed " you have to go, the next team requires a Librarian of great experience with the foul Xenos. Ahtokan has personally recommended you for the tasks". The Librarian smiled, the old peacock, always has been the joker but then again it is an honor to be recommended by your seniors. "Very well then, when will this team be assembled"? The envoy turned "In 10 Terran days sir".


----------



## Dr. Boggle (Nov 16, 2009)

Dr. Bogglen Jascren heard loud voices outside his door. He promptly put both the sacra and his book away. The voices were getting louder, he recignised one to be the voice of the Envoy. The other he was not sure of, they were nearly shouting know. Though, through such thick doors he could not hear them properly. He moved closer.

"You have been recomended for these tasks" he heard the Envoy say. There was an angry tone in his voice.
"Very well, when will the team be assembled." the other voice questioned. He sounded old and wise. Bogglen didn't hear the reply as he was hastely unlocking his door to walk out. he had a suspicon of who the other voice belonged too.

"Or if you can't wait that long my name is Dr. Bogglen Jascren, but you can call me Doc, or Bogglen." Bogglen interupted, "And if my analysis is correct you are Librarian Irjahan Avellian-"
"Of the Angels of Penitence." the Librarian finished.
"Don't interupt it's rude and was getting to that, Librarian Irjahan Avellian... of the Angels of Penitence, nice to meet you. I think you'll be in my squad." Bogglen replied.

The Librarian simply walked in the opposite direction. "Some people." both the Librarian and Bogglen said in sinc.


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

The Old Librarian turned and spoke with telepathy. "I look forward to working with you, son of Vulkan, but I do hope in time your curious nature does not get the better of you. After all, we do not want another _Fabius Bile_. I admire such pursuits, but do not let them lead to your undoing".

The other marine turned, "How did you.." The Librarian laughed "Do not worry, your secret is safe with me, the other brothers shall not know of your forbidden knowledge because after all, I also know of some things we are no supposed to know. Our Librarium keeps another book written by Heretic. We were only authorised to keep it in order to try and counter Bile's abominations. I trust we will need this book sooner or later". Irjahan could tell the Salamander was about to speak "Hush now, son of Vulkan, return to your studies and prepare your equipment... and by the way Apothecary Bogglen, welcome to Alraunis Prime.


----------



## Juroda (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi... I like cheese....
Awkward...


----------



## Dr. Boggle (Nov 16, 2009)

"Bolt Pistol, loaded. Fist, working. Medical kit, dirty. Ah, it'll do they wont mind. Not to mention they wont know, he, he, he. Bottle of Sacra, EMPTY!!! Got to fix that before something bad happens!" Bogglen spoke to himself, as he checked his kit. If filled his bottle with Sacra and took a swig, "Know lets go to the drop zone." He headed swiftly to the squad arrangement centre.


----------



## Exitius Redeemus (Oct 7, 2009)

Techmarine Armanius Mamixus of the Iron Hands chapter was standing on the huge silo door on the battle barge "Heart of Iron". He stared straight in front of him his extensive mechanical alterations being the only noise he could hear over the sound of bolters and other asortments of weaponry being loaded and preped for battle. He and his brothers had been called to help rid the world Vacuna of a ork plauge. Of course when the techmarine heard the word help he knew there would be...others these marines would likely be apart of the mass of chapters who didn't favour the Iron hands "Connections" with the adeptus mechanicus but he put this to the back of his mind and focused upon the battle to come.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

There was just 20 minutes to the drop Doelago activated the com-link in his helmet.

"Squad Salvin to drop hangar eleven for briefing, grab your gear and be ready for a combat drop"- He said calmly into the speaker.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

After five minutes of waiting, the squad was in the drop hangar.

"Now I am going to brief you about the mission. The mission is divided into three phases.
First we are landing here" 

Doelago pointed at a spot on the map.

"Expect heavy resistance, our long range scans indicates a number of Ork camps in the area."

"Our next objective is to retrieve a STC system. As some of you might know, the planet Vacuna has been cut of from the rest of the galaxy since M24. But somehow the Orks have managed to get to the planet. A Adeptus Mechanius team was sent to retrieve the STC, but they were killed before they could get out from the ancient research station. But we did get a picture of it, and they also sent us a message were they explained it to be intact."

He noticed his squad members reaction, they did not know exactly what a STC was.

He nodded to a Tech priest.

"STC or Standard Template Construct systems are advanced computers created during the Dark Age of Technology, which are said to have contained the sum total of human technological knowledge."- the Tech priest said.

"The STC technology was invented during the Dark Age of Technology when humanity was at its technological peak. A system was possessed by every group of colonists at the time, allowing them to build equipment necessary for survival. During the Age of Strife the systems fell into disuse, became damaged or destroyed, becoming increasingly rare, until becoming lost entirely." he continued

"But what is use of these STCs?" someone asked

"The STC system was an evolved computer designed to provide construction details for colonists. It enabled the colonists to build efficient shelters, generators and transports without any technical knowledge and using almost any locally available materials. The user simply asked how to build a house or a tractor and the computer supplied all the necessary plans.". The Tech priest answered

"And now one has been located, and it is our sacred duty to get this holy device to a safe location were the cog boys can take a look at it and discover its secrets"- Doelago said

"That was the easy part of the mission... Then we will have to get to the pickup point, located 300 km away from the station. But, we have only got three days to complete this mission, because new warp storms would otherwise leave us stranded here..."

"Any questions?"


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

_"What is the function of this STC?"_ Otxo said, his voice little more than a low rumble even without his helmet on. _"Beyond being a holy relic of the dark age that must be reclaimed, do we have any knowledge as to what it will do that would require our going to retrieve it rather than others like the Imperial Guard or forces of the Adeptus Mechanicus?"_ He continued.

_"This world is held by the greenskins, it is imperative that we take the STC but what of the world itself? We cannot suffer the alien to live."_ Otxo added in, but near the end his voice trailed off as he only now noticed one of the other members of the squad. Hands clenched into fists without thought as he looked at the psyker with pure hatred. _"A witch! We are to suffer one of their kind amongst us as we engage the enemy and enact our mission!"_


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

"_We can not trust the sacred duty of retrieving this STC to the men and women of the Imperial Guard, no sort of corruption is acceptable and we can not risk that the forces of the Adeptus Mechanius have already been proved to be insufficient for the task.._."-Doelago said calmly.

"_One day we will deal with these orks, but not today. I must finish this mission so I can concentrate on the greater threat...
_"
"I dont understand sergeant, what greater threat?-Otxo said

"_A cancer brother Otxo, an enemy that must be destroyed... Ah the Tech priests have finished blessing our drop-pod..._"

"*Squad Salvin! Into the drop-pod!"* - Doelago shouted to the squad


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Doelago could feel the drop pod leave the ship. Within seconds they were entering the atmosphere and he took a quick look at the tactical screen in the pod.

"_Estimated time of touch down in 50 seconds! Prepare to fight for the drop site! Estimated number of enemies... 57, no, 59! _-Doelago reported

--------

The drop-pod hit the ground hard and his hatch opened immediately and Doelago could see several Orks that opened fire against him. He did not get time to check if the rest of the squad was alive, because a huge Ork was running in his direction. 

"_*For the Emperor!*_"-Doelago shouted and charged


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

With a roar, Otxo hit the release of his crash harness and charged down one of the hatches of the drop pod and into the greenskins. The Minotaur barreled into one alien, ceramite plate connecting with the alien's face like a sledgehammer, shattering bone before the transference of momentum sent the dead ork to the ground.

Raising his bolter, Otxo switched the gun to burst fire and sent sprays of shots into the nearest enemy, blowing away limbs and fist sized holes that would have felled normal men. But orks were not normal men, and though some died, many managed to shrug off the damage and come for him. Bashing the nearest orks skull in with the butt of his bolter, Otxo tore his chainsword from his belt and activated the whirring blades, disembowling one ork before blocking a wicked cleaver, sparks showering them both.

Despite his massive height and bulk, this greenskin was just as big and tall, its red beady eyes matching the cold blue lenses of Otxo's own helmet.


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

Irjahan removed the drop pod straps and fired his plasma pistol at the nearest Ork. He then caught sight of a large Greenskin sneaking up on the Psyker-hater, so the old Epistolary unleashed his mind-ravaging power upon the Xenos. He exulted in watching the hated alien's eyes burst out of its head and laughed as it screamed in agony. Irjahan turned to see a pack of Grox fleeing from the battle. The Librarian reached out with his mind and exerted his will upon the reptiles and he filled their minds with rage at the Greenskins, driving into a berserk frenzy. This will catch them off guard, he thought to himself. He voxed the Veteran Sergeant, "Doelago I've manipulated a herd of Grox into the Xenos, this will help us secure the objective". The Epistolary felt an over-powering presence amongst the Ork horde that was familiar to Irjahan, he spoke through warp "all battle brothers be on the look out, the Greenskins have a Psyker within their ranks. It seems Otxo you will have your pound of flesh".


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Doelago sliced the orks head from its shoulders and shot the next ork. 

Soon a voice echoed in his head, "All battle brothers be on the look out, the Greenskins have a Psyker within their ranks. It seems Otxo you will have your pound of flesh".

He shot two other orks and responded "Acknowledge that, the psyker is our primary objective. Exterminate this menace."

He heard something closing in fast from his left, he did only get time for a quick look before and rocket hit him and blew him trough the air. He landed on a pile of rocks and he lost his weapons in the flight. It felt like hid left arm was broken. Then he heard some voices from his right and he could see an ork approaching him. Then there was only black and a echo in his head as he went unconscious.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

_"All battle brothers be on the look out, the Greenskins have a Psyker within their ranks. It seems Otxo you will have your pound of flesh"._ Came the words of the witch through the vox and Otxo's helmeted face contorted into one of pure rage. First he had to suffer one of his own tainted by the warp, now a greenskin as well! No, not if Otxo had anything to say or do about it.

_"I will take more than a pound from the beast, witch."_ He said, the last word, as always, all but dripping with contempt as the Minotaur bashed another ork's face with the butt of his bolter, ramming a knee into its chin as it fell forward.

_"Acknowledge that, the psyker is our primary objective. Exterminate this menace."_ Sergeant Doelago said in response to the librarian before a burst of static erupted in Otxo's ears. Turning around, chainsword blocking a blade in time to keep it from taking his head, Otxo caught sight of the sergeant being tossed away on a trail of black smoke before impacting on rocks near the entry site.

With a burst of anger, Otxo charged through a pair of orks, hellbent to make his way to the sergeant, a roar escaping his lips even as he did so. _"Apothecary, to the sergeant now!"_ He yelled through the vox, putting bolter rounds into the nearest enemy to Doelago's prone form.


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

Irjahan saw the prone form of Veteran Sergeant Doelago, his fathery nature kicking in. He rearched into the Marine's mind and felt his twin hearts still beating. "Praise the Emperor, he still lives, but someone take out that damn Weirdboy. Apothecary, see to the commander's injuries, Son of Corax distract those foul Greenskins and sabotage their vehicles". The old Librarian turned to the Minotaur and sighed, "Otxo... I know you would happily snap my neck and be done with me... but for the Sergeant's sake and for the honour of our Chapters I beseech you to help me take out that Psyker and perhaps we will have that duel you yearn for. Well Minotaur, what say you"? Irjahan knew what what needed to be done, but would Otxo be able to set aside his hatred and help destroy the Orks most powerful asset.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Otxo's lips curled back in distaste as the witch thought to order them all around, orders that should have gone without saying. Switching his bolter to full auto, the Minotaur gunned down a trio of greenskins, holding the trigger until the ammo reader built into the gun read zero.

_"Save your pleading for those who care witch, the greenskin will die regardless. Be it by your warp touched hands or my own, suffer not the alien to live."_ He roared, shouldering his bolter and tearing the bolt pistol from a holster at his side and firing rounds from that.


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

Irjahan felt his normally restrained anger seethe at the Minotaur. That piece of Hrud filth, should he have been an Angel of Penitence he would have been exiled for insulting his seniors, Psyker or no Psyker. The Epistolary spoke with his Warp voice "Focus not your ire on me Hrud-filth, after this task is concluded I will commence the rites of single combat and I will face you without my Warp-Craft, that is something you can count on. I would advise you to reign in your hatred or you will become no better than a Worldeater. Irjahan knew this would anger the Jackal Minotaur, but even he is still bound by Chapter laws that forbid any conflict with battle brothers unless it's settled in single combat. He then unleashed bolts of psychic energy at the numerous bodyguard of the Ork Psyker. This is one trophy that will not be denied to his belt, that Hrud-spawn would have to fight him for his pound of flesh if he wanted it so badly. Irjahan swiftly avoided a Nobs power claw and swiftly impaled his force staff into the wretched Xeno's skull.

The Librarian extended his mind again to be wary of any unwanted surprises and realised great danger is on it's way "Librarian Irjahan, to all units, an Ork Gargant is a few days away from now, let us obtain that damned Mechanicus artifact and be off this cursed world. Apothecary how is the Veteran Sergeant"?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

(Two things: first, really bad move with the intruding in the mind bit. Second, are you just randomly adding in these things as you see fit or is the GM giving you the go ahead? If not, remember this is not your RP and by tossing things in, you may be forcing things that were not intended and altering any possible planned plot. Don't answer any of that in here if you decide to, do that in the non action thread.)

*"Focus not your ire on me Hrud-filth, after this task is concluded I will commence the rites of single combat and I will face you without my Warp-Craft, that is something you can count on. I would advise you to reign in your hatred or you will become no better than a Worldeater."* The voice of the witch Irjahan echoed within Otxo's skull as the psyker used his tainted powers to violate Otxo's mind.

_"There will be a reckoning between you and I witch, pray only that the sergeant denies us your challenge for when we do battle it shall be without your taint or weapons."_ The minotaur answered back through the vox, chainsword cleaving another ork in half. 

*'Come vile warp touched alien scum, show yourself.'* He thought to himself before putting a bolt round into the skull of the ork he had hacked in half. Even with an arm and part of its midsection gone, the greenskin had not died, not until he had blown its head up that is.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Rico cursed himself, he was late and now all of his brothers were already battling and he still had to jump ship. 

The engines of his jump pack roared and he jumped ship, powerweapon drawn and ready for action. 

With a loud bang Rico landed on top of an Ork. The jump pack had reduced his speed, but the Ork he landed on still ended up dizzy. A quick slash with his weapon and the Ork fell in two. Rico looked around, but all he could see were Orks, Orks and even more Orks. He could hear bolter fire, but he didn't see a single marine. Rico decided to slash his way straight to where the bolter fire came from. 

The Librarian sent a lot of psychic messages, the only message Rico cared about was about the psychic being. Rico opened a private vox-channel witth the Librarian. "_Please, tell me where I have to go to get rid of him..._" Rico said, while slashing through another Ork.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Doelago woke up and a huge pain stuck his arm. He could feel all the broken bones, and how they resisted his commands to move. He could see the rest of the squad fighting the orks and several voices echoed in his head. He tried to rise up but something pushed him back down.

Boogle Jascren said loudly "Stay were you are sarge, you are badly wounded, you know?"

"I know that I am wounded, but I have more important things to do than lay here in the grass and think about my health. The service to the Emperor always comes first." -Doelago said this calmly and pushed the medic away.

"Give me a bolt pistol and help me purge this menace!" - Doelago shouted and the medic threw a pistol to him.

"Happy?"-Boggle asked

Doelago ignored him and opened the open com-link and said 

-"Rico Maxilarius, flank the orks and hit them form behind. Librarian and Otxo, keep them busy. Do not allow anyone to escape and give a warning to the rest of the orks. Regroup at the pod when you have completed the task for briefing. Did I make myself clear?"

He closed the com-link and shot a ork trying to escape the carnage


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Rico heard his orders. Yet he didn't understand why a lone marine had to go to the back of the army in order to strike them on his own. "_ Sir, I think it'd be better to stick together. So you could cover eachother's back. What am I supposed to do there on my own? I'll just be an easy prey._" he voxed back.

Rico decided to throw a frag grenade into the horde of Orks (away from the rest of the squad of course) and slashed an Ork in two, before he jumped off towards the other marines.

OOC:
@GM; you keep telling us to kill 'em all. But how many are we supposed to kill then? That would be nice to know, right?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Five minutes later the last orks being killed. "

Doelago opened the com-link and said: "Squad Salvin, to the drop-pod"

Not long and the squad had gathered. 

-"Good job there marines on that one"- Doelago welcomed them

He activated the holo-projector in the pod and pointed at a isolated spot. 

-"That is our target. We have a 60km walk to the station. Avoid enemy contact, but if you got to kill something do it quiet. You have five minutes, grab ammo, weapons and anything you might need form the pod. If there are any questions, ask them now."


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

_"Sergeant, is that supposed to be a joke? Grab ammo and weapons from the pod? We are already armed and stocked, to go into the field of battle unprepared at all would be nothing short of foolish. Unless we are to tear the drop pods internal weapon and anger the machine spirit within, there is nothing left here for us to take."_ Otxo's voice was rendered emotionless through the vox speaker of his armour as he stood facing the veteran sergeant.

Killing the orks had drained a portion of his anger, and personally taking the ork witch's head with his chainsword had done him good, but it would never calm his hatred towards Irjahan and the affront he had commited by ripping into Otxo's mind without care.

Looking to Irjahan now, Otxo made his way to the fellow astartes until they were face to face. Otxo was large and tall, he towered over many brothers of his age and younger, and that was equally the case now as he looked down at the psyker. _"You and I shall have our time to deal with one another librarian, but know this: if you ever bash your way into my mind again than none here will stop me from putting a round through your skull and ending that wretched life of yours."_ He said, all but spitting out the word librarian as he spoke; helmet the only thing actually preventing Otxo from doing just that.


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

"You have my word Minotaur, and Sergeant, the Angels of Penitence specialise in stealth and ambushes, I was a scout on Vacuna once, protecting the same facility, My squad used a route around there". Irjahan pointed towards a a small valley on the holo-map. "If we could use that, then we will slip past the Orks and the journey will be shorter, and we can reclaim the Standard Construction Template before the Greenskins assemble reinforcements. Do you agree with me as you are the commanding officer". The Librarian knew he could not tell the squad the real reason why the Angels of Penitence have struck there in the past, for it was part of their service with the Inquisition.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

"I agree with you brother Librarian. Show us the way and we will follow". Doelago wondered what the Librarian had been doing on this back water world that was often cut of from the rest of the galaxy by warp storms. He picked a few magazines of bolt pistol shells and secured them on his belt.

"Lets move"


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Rico followed the group. he took the 5 minutes in order to clean his blade and see what his squad for now was like... He was the only one with a jump pack, which could both be an advantage and a disadvantage at the same time. "_Sir, I hate to annoy you, but there are rumours within our chapter of creatures, which can't be sensed by librarians. I think it'd be wise to not just blindly follow his orders. I'm not saying they're here, but even he can't see everything..._" Rico voxed to Doelago.

OOC:
I'm referring to Pariahs  But there are other units who have the same "ability".


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Doelago noticed that his com-link was flashing "Sir, I hate to annoy you, but there are rumours within our chapter of creatures, which can't be sensed by librarians. I think it'd be wise to not just blindly follow his orders. I'm not saying they're here, but even he can't see everything..."

Doelago sent his reply "Agreed brother, and that has never been my intent". He activated the thermal sight in his helmet. It was not a part of the standard Astartes equipment, it was in fact made by Techpriests on the forge world Valos II for Sergeants and infiltrators.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

--- 5 hours later ---

Doelago stood on the cliff and pointed at structures a few hundred meters in the distance. They were huge buildings, at least five floors high. The walls were dark grey and there was huge Adeptus Machanius badge on the wall. There were no windows, but there was a old landing pad on the roof, and there was also an old Valkyrie standing there.

"That has to be the research station" Doelago told himself.

Doelago begun giving orders:

Otxo and Boogle, you will go the the radiation bunker and get the STC devise to safety. 
Irjahan and Acrias, you are walking around in the area.

I and Agnathio are protecting the front door.


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

Irjahan listened to the Sergeant's orders and knew it would be the perfect opportunity to maintain his Chapter's vigil on this world. The binding must be secure he thought. "Very well Sergeant, just so you know, my Chapter is still welcome here, tell the security systems that you are an Angel of Penitence you will gain easy access to the facility". The Epistolary knew no one must learn of what transpired here. The Ordo Malleus will not be pleased if they knew, that Minotaur jackal will certainly be satisfied with his failure. "I advise you to be quick however, once you have taken what we need a Self-destruct mechanism will be activated". Once the binding is secure, my task here will be done and then I can focus on that damned artifact and settle my feud with the Puritan.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

As the witch spoke, Otxo could not keep himself silent. _"Next the witch will be giving us orders as if he had been command this whole time."_ He said with barely contained contempt. _"If I may be so bold sergeant, only one of us here is of the Angel of Penitence and that one is not in command. He would be wise to remember such a thing and assume no more than the rest of us, especially if he is to suggest willingly destroying constructs of other Imperial bodies so flagrantly."_ Otxo added before stalking forward with the apothecary.


As he advanced, auto-senses picking nothing up, Otxo could not help but feel something was amiss. No one was here, no orks or anyone else for that matter. Irjahan troubled him most though, not just because he was tainted by the warp, no it was more than that. He had knowledge of this place that he was all but reluctant to share until it could be to late; and if the Angels of Penitence guarded this world then why had aid from them not been sought out in force? His own brothers would have committed no less than an entire company to a mission like this, the fighting off of invading greenskins from a world they protected as well as recovering lost STC technology.

Otxo was not gifted for brilliance, of that even he was aware of; but it would take a true foolish bull to be ignorant of things being out of place and wrong here.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Doelago could not ignore the words of one who had been betrayed by one of the psykers. There was always a risk that they would do something unexpected.

"Just stay on the objective." was Doelagos responded, "But keep an eye on the Librarian, he has begun acting strangely."


Somewhere else, but not so far away an army of machine warriors, more than 20,000 years old, walked forward. Their only purpose was to destroy the race that created them and betrayed them. The warriors were only known as the "Iron Men", and they would not suffer their creators to exist in the damned galaxy that belonged them.


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

Irjahan picked up an Orks choppa an removed a vial from his belt. With a swift motion, the Librarian slashed his hand and let the blood flow into the Vial. "There is a genetic lock on the doors to the facility, my blood will allow you to enter, just simply place the vial into the lock and you will gain entry. Veteran-Sergeant, once you claim the STC, the Mechanicum have taken to great pains to preserve this artifact and as you know, it's extraction will set off the fail-safe". Irjahan smiled, "we will take a few Orks with it, whoever constructed your that palce was certainly bloodthirsty". The Epistolary looked at Otxo "soon Hrud-filth we shall have our reckoning, I hope your rage will not make you.." the Librarian almost spat the words out "... a World Eater. Now then I shall get back to where I was assigned". Time is short, he thought, I must get to the binding circle.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Since Rico didn't get any orders he decided to stay on a slight distance from the building, acting like a sort of sentry. He looked around, but he couldn't see a single living thing, not even a bug or small reptilian creature. Though the liveless area they were in right now, just didn't feel good. Though the absence of any dead bodies also proved the danger they were facing was either very pleasant, or it meant the enemies around here were very clever and very skilled at hiding traces of battle. He also felt like a useless little kid right now, acting like a sentry while he hated to fire firearms. 
OOC: @Doelago, you have forgotten to give me any orders


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

As the librarian drew some of his blood, he turned to see that his efforts were for nought. Otxo had not bothered to dally any more than they already had, and he and the apothecary were gone before the psyker had finished. (Might be a good idea to read other posts before acting and being ever so perfect and whatnot.)

Seeking targets with his bolter, Otxo was unfortunate to not find any before he jerked his head for the apothecary to advance on the nearest entryway. "Let us press on apothecary, this lack of life does not feel right." He said through their internal vox units.


[bloodthrister, four line minimum remember, please add to the above one or I'll be removing it in 48 hours time.]


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

The machine warrior known as Nro. 921934744 walked through the forest along with several hundred other soulless machines. 271 meters in front of him, there was a building, a monument of the betrayers, known as "humans". Suddenly he noticed something, it was one of them, a human. The heretic was clad in a green suit a armor, and it was carrying a gun, which was giving away heat signatures. It took half a second for Nro. 921934744 to identify the weapon as a newer version of the "BSX 9 Pattern Flamethrower". 7 Meters away from the green clad human, there was a black clad one, with a sword and a unidentified version of a human sidearm. Nro. 921934744 lifted his "BXCCS Pattern Plasma Rifle" into the air so it pointed at the green clad one. Every other warrior did the same thing simultaneously and everyone was marching towards the building. This was their tome for revenge, and no one would stop them. Nro. 921934744 fired and suddenly the air was filled whit blue light and the green clad heretic blew apart.


--- 


"*AMBUSH!*Brother Agnathio is dead, we are under attack, I repeat we are under attack! Unidentified hostiles at 7 O`clock! Strike from the skies brother Rico.Brother Acris and Irjihan, give us fire support. Brother Otxo and Boogle, get the damn STC out of there, we will buy you time with our blood! Meet you at the roof!"

Doelago charged sword in hand bolt-pistol firing at full auto against the enemies of the Emperor.

"*No Fear! No Pity! NO REMORSE!*"


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Rico's vox started to come to live: "*AMBUSH!Brother Agnathio is dead, we are under attack, I repeat we are under attack! Unidentified hostiles at 7 O`clock! Strike from the skies brother Rico.*" After that Rico fired up his jump pack and moved to where he thought they would be. In the air he could see units he couldn't recognise at that moment. He managed to land behind them and swung with his power weapon. slicing two of the robotics down, after that he jumped right away, to prevent he'd get counterattacked right away. "_Sir, what are those you think? Didn't the librarian sense them?_" Rico voxed to Doelago


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Otxo and Boogle, you are trying to get into the building, but there are no doors, so you have two options: 

1: Get to the roof and jump in through the escape hatch!
2: Blow a hole into the wall!


Irjahan and Acrias, you are taking heavy fire! Get some cover and return fire! Or you can run like cowards...

Rico, you are fighting half an army of the machines, try to get some cover or you could try to spring a trap for them, make them split up and eliminate them in small groups, or just try to beat them all...


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

The map! The machines lock like humans, but they are machines, so they do not look like humans (You guys understand that, right?)

Edit: The green thing is a forest!


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

*"Get the damn STC out of here!"* The sergeant yelled through the vox as Otxo and the apothecary neared the building, the found of return fire heavy in the background. Gritting his teeth, the minotaur wanted to disregard his orders and run back to aid the sergeant, but the STC was more important, they could not fail in recovering it.

Slinging his bolter, Otxo ran for an access ladder leading up higher. So far they had not found any trace of an entryway from ground level so they either had to go up or through, and neither Otxo or the apothecary had enough breaching charges to waste making a way in. Jumping up, he grabbed a metal rung one handed and the whole ladder groaned under his weight. Without pause he began to climb, calling down for the apothecary to follow him.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Rico jumped back, striking another robot's head. "_There's no way just the two of us can kill them all sergeant!!!_" Rico voxed to Doelago. How are we supposed to survive this? he thought. 

During another jump Rico saw Doelago was also in trouble and jumped towards him. "_Sir, their numbers are way more than ours, since we are still in the single digits!!! Any idea's?_ he asked the sergeant. "_With the two of us we're harder to get killed. Get in some cover!!!_" Rico said, while throwing a frag grenade towards the group of robots.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Doelago swung the power sword through the air and blocked a strike from one of the heretical machines. Evading a second strike he dived to the ground and shot the machine warrior with his bolt pistol. There was a odd electric sound, and suddenly something came in clean through his shoulder. He lost his sword and took a quick look and noticed that his shoulder was almost blown of. There was a hole clean through the shoulder and it bled heavily.

* "There's no way just the two of us can kill them all sergeant!!!"[/B

Doelago ignored the words of his brother marine and shot the machine standing in front of him. 

"DEATH OR GLORY" he shouted and charged into the warriors with his bare fists. He hit the head of the first one and dodged a shot from the next one. He grabbed its arm and turned it against an other of the machines, and three of them were shot down before the machine noticed that it was firing at friendly units. 

"Sir, their numbers are way more than ours, since we are still in the single digits!!! Any idea's?... With the two of us we're harder to get killed. Get in some cover!!!"

Doelago could hear a grenade fly through the air, and he threw himself to the ground. A second later there was a flash of white and everything turned red, and the forest was on fire.*


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

The AIs are bringing in air support and the fire fights have got the attention of Orks living close by. 


Otxo and Boogle, you are now on the roof, but you are taking heavy fire from the air.

[You must quickly get inside. Go down through the entrance. Straight in front of you there is an elevator. The walls are grey. Just say "Radiation Bunker" and it takes you down. When you get there you find a door. Use wut evur the psyker gave you and open the door. Pick up a little chip and get out of there.]

Down there is a necron warrior. Kick his head of and say "Prick"

Rico, Irjihanand the last guy retreat to the building. Hug the walls for cover. 

Turon , you have been fighting hard to survive the last minutes. You are alone on the other side of the building. Try to link up with the rest, but you are now in a cross fire between Orks and the AIs. 

[]


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

Turon dived to the ground as a shot went flying past him. Breathing deeply he whispered incantations to his weapons and a faint glimmer began to radiate from them. This was not his favoraite type of warfare, put an enemy within arms reach and they would feel the wrath of the Imperium's finest; but this was brutal. He was trapped between two great forces and couldn't so much as scratch one of them. Another blast screamed past him and the dismembered bodies of several Orcs were sent airborne. A singular thought kept running through his head 'Orc or Tinman?....Orc or Tinman?'. Making his decision he scrambled to his feet charging at the unknown machines, immediately he felt bullets slam into the back of his armour and he stumbled slightly as he ran forward. Bellowing over the dim of war he shouted, 'My Emperor Protects' before slamming into is first enemy. He attempted to slice down into the thing but was immediately parried, he quickly shifted his entire body to the right dodging a fierce blast from the enemy's gun. He brought his second blade down cleaving the leg from the machines body and watched it fall. It was not destroyed, but no longer posed an immediate threat to him so he dived forward to his next foe, all around him explosions shook the battlefield and he questioned how he would ever survive the next few minutes of his life....


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Hauling his armoured form over the top of the access ladder, Otxo helped to haul the apothecary up the rest of the way. Normally he would not bother, but the sound of gunfire was in the air and they both needed to be up here and inside to secure the objective. The scream of engines cuts through the firefight below, and Otxo's head snaps up in time for him to get a view of fat constructs belching out of the clouds in the distance.

Heavy rounds explode about them, and Otxo rolled to the side as more punched holes in the ground where he stood a second before. _"We need to move now!"_ He roared while getting back up and rushing over to the entrance. Protocols be damned! He thought, bringing his arm down and slamming into the entrance, breaking through the hatch with minimal effort through a screech of metal.

Looking back outside, Otxo was able to see the shapes of fliers getting closer and unleashing another hail of fire on the roof, engulfing the apothecary. Shaking his head, Otxo knew not if Bogglen was alive or dead, but he had to press on, and his brother in arms would understand this. Slamming an armoured fist into the activation rune, Otxo descended the facility, kicking out the securing door and jumping down the final ten meters to the stone floor below.

Hitting the ground, the minotaur scanned from side to side with his bolter held in one hand, seeking out a target of some kind but finding none. As he stalked forward, an icon super-imposed itself on his retina marking out where he had to go, uploaded during their time on the ship before they had dropped down.

Following the markers, Otxo winded his way through the facility as fast as he dared to go without leaving himself to exposed. There was no sign of life here, nothing at all; not even the hint of a fight. As confused as he was about this, the mission came first. Rounding a corner, the icon at the top of his vision blinked gold in the direction of an access panel in front of him. There was a code lock mechanism of some kind set into it, but he neither had the required code (remember Otxo and Bogglen were gone before the magic gene key was created).

Instead, Otxo resorted to a method most best associated him with, and smashed the butt of his bolter into the panel before locking it to his thigh. Dropping down to a crouch, the minotaur punched both fists into the armoured hatch before straining to pull upward. This facility appeared to be running on minimal power, unless this room was protected by a separate generator, his enhanced body should be enough to force his way through.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Otxo, you opened the door and you entered a white room. The walls were flat with little detail but in the middle of the room there is a glass cabinet. Inside it you see a small device, presumably the STC. You walk a few meters forward, when you hear a buzzing sound. You quickly turn around and parry a blow from an combat servitor. It looks like that it would have been corrupted as it is trying to kill you! Kill it and complete your mission!

Rico, Irjihanand and Turon, hug the walls for cover! The AIs are getting closer but they are distracted by the Orks who are shooting wildly around and shouting Waaaagh! A few meters away from you, the dead body of brother Agnatio is laying. He had some breaching charges. Get them and try to blow a hole in the wall and get inside!

The fleet has sent a Maruader bomber flight, but it will take sometime for it to arrive.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Rico saw Agnatio's body was in his jump pack's range. "_Let me take bring brother Agnatio's body in cover as well. He's probably dead, but that's the least honour we can give him. Give me some covering fire!!!_" he screamed through the vox-channel to his fellow brethren. After that he jumps towards Agnatio's body, and tries to jump back. But this takes him two jumps, because of Agnatio's added weight. 

Upon arriving back Rico checked Agnatio's gear. It's be foolish to leave that behind, since he didn't need it anyway and it could save their own lives.*

Rico found the demo charges. "_I'm not really an expert with those. You guys'll probably be better with them._" Rico waited a few seconds. "_Maybe we should be grateful the Emperor has sent those Orks here..._" he said while grinning.

OOC: *he looks for grenades, ammo, weapons etc. etc.


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

"Indeed brother Rico, reminds of the time a large Ork force on my Chapter's homeworld stumbled into a pack of Alraunes and believe me it ended badly for the Greenskins". Irjahan had listened into the vox, his task in securing the binding was complete and now he had to survive. The Librarian fell to his knees in agony, a vision forced itself into his head and he saw one of the abominations right below brother Turon. He voxed "Turon, one of these metal wretches is beneath you!!! Veteran Sergeant, the abominations make use of sub-terranean tactics so keep your wits about. Irjahan looked behind the wall "Damnation, these machines have vehicles, that damn Marauder better hurry up". Just as he said that, one of the iron men warped behind him and tried to stab him with some sort of power weapon. "Oh no you don't abomination", he said as he grabbed the machines blade arm, dislocated it and sent a rift's worth of Warp energy into it's body. His plasma pistol raised, he fired shot, after shot into the heretical wretches. Until he blacked out.


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

Turon continued to fight like a man possessed making his way towards his team. In his years fighting he had heard many a thing but from his studies he had never heard of the dark age scourge, 'the Ironmen', being able to burrow underground. As such he ignored the godmodding words of Irjahan and continued to fight the machines. He secured a few solid hits against them but all knew of their power. As a Space Marine he could only manage to bring down a few of these beasts, this was a battle about survival not victory.....


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Roaring in anger, Otxo finally tore the door up, the sounds of shrieking gears trying to halt his efforts doing so in vain. Taking his bolter up from the mag lock on his thigh plate, Otxo entered the room, blindingly white and bare save for a glass pedestal with a small device, no bigger than a data slate, held within. Taking several cautious steps forward, he almost failed to duck in time as a combat servitor, its armed replaced with a whirring buzz-saw and a crackling powerfist.

Rolling to the side, Otxo barely avoided the saw before the servitor punched forward with the powerfist, and as he jumped back Otxo pumped a trio of shots into the reinforced body of the mindless creature. Grasping his chainsword in his other hand, Otxo again avoided a punch from the powerfist in time to bring his weapon up to block the saw, sparks cascading out from both whirring blades. Letting his bolter drop and catch by its strap, the minotaur grasped his blade with both hands, using his greater bulk and superhuman strength to overpower the servitor.

Using both hands nearly cost him his life, as the combat servitor's free arm, the crackling powerfist, made for his chest and he was forced to release grip with one hand in order to grab the oversized hand by the arm. The saw pushed his own chainsword aside and bit into his lower abdomen, biting deep into the ceramite as warning runes flashed over his eye and his enhanced body fought to counter-act the pain and damage done.

With a grunt, Otxo rammed his head into the servitor, shattering its skull before bringing his chainsword down on its powerfist arm, eating through reinforced bone and dermal plated skin to lop the limb off at the elbow. Ducking a wild swipe of the buzz-saw, he ended the mindless creatures life by taking what was left of its head from its body in a spray of milky machine blood.


Not waiting for anything else to come at him, Otxo slammed an armoured fist into the glass and grabbed the device. It was smaller than he had thought, perhaps more akin to the dataslate of a normal man rather than an astartes. Turning away, Otxo ignored the receding pain as he retraced back to the lift. The dull echo of explosions and gunfire could be heard, and he desired so much to be out there with the others, bringing death to the enemies of mankind or dieing in the attempt.* Duty comes before desire, and for now all that matters is the STC.* He thought to himself as he once again hit the rune of the lift and it started its ascent. 

Otxo did not know what he would find when he reached the top, but he had his idea's and none of them were good. He murmured words for apothecary Bogglen, for the healer had not followed him down as they were attacked, surely he must have died so that at least one of them could go on.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Otxo, you come up one the roof and find Boogles dead body... The Marauder flight is two minutes away and they need to know the exact location of the bombardment! Look for green flares at Boogles body and deploy them! This should tell them not to bombard the building, only the surrounding area! 

Rico, Irjihan and Turon, someone, take the demo charges and blow a hole though the wall pretty darn quick! We need to get out of the way for the Marauder flight! Move in and wait for me for more orders!


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

As the lift finally whined to a stop at the roof of the building, Otxo's mood turned to sadness as he got sight of the fallen form of the apothecary. Both of his legs were blown away and a ragged black hole still smoked from where some powerful shot had punched through the armour of his chest plate.

The vox crackled to life, and the voice of the lead in a bomber wing made it known that they were approaching the squads location and needed confirmation of target location. *What? Confrim location? Why were they not locking onto the identity markers of the squad's armour?* He thought to himself before crouching down beside the dead apothecary and placing the object they came for next to him.

_"Do this one last service to the Emperor before you go to his side brother."_ Otxo whispered to no one but himself, placing the dead marines hand on the object before taking flare markers and activating them, placing one in the other hand before running to the access ladder they had climbed to get here, bolter snatched up in one hand.

The scene below was a mess, what appeared to be two different armies clashing with the rest of the squad, falling back as they could towards the building. Opening a general vox, Otxo wanted to jump below, to help get everyone back, but staying with the objective took priority. _"Fall back to the access ladder brothers, cordon and cover fire! We can hold these bastards off better from above!"_ He roared while firing rounds into the nearest enemies to try and clear some sort of path for the others, or if only to get some attention away from the squad and onto him.


----------

